# Meet Kahlua!



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is our new GSD girl, Kahlua von Shraderhaus. She is 11 weeks today and came home two days ago. So far she is the most mellow puppy I have ever seen, but maybe that will change as she gets more comfortable in her new home. I wanted to share some pictures of her since I have loved seeing pictures of everyone else's GSDs. I'm sure that I will be posting more pictures soon.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

What a cutie! 

Xander started off really mellow when I first brought him home. Didn't last long - once he got acclimated he turned into a crazy, zoomy landshark! 

Maybe you'll get lucky and just have a very mellow girl though!

Looks like she's sable so take lots of photos so you can look back and see her coat change!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little girl! She's adorable!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

So cute, LOVE the coloring and especially the name. I had a snake named Kahlua :wub:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

She is too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is CUTE, and it looks like her "mom' is Helga?? My Masi's mom is Helga as well, if so, put on your seatbelt, that mellow stage won't last long LOL..

So we're 'related" !!


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

She is VERY pretty! I love those sables:wub:

Congratulations on your new girl)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a pretty girl! I love those soulful eyes.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I LOVE HER NAME!!!!! But i LOVE Kahlua! lol. She's adorable! Take LOTS of pictures!!!! You're gonna jaw drop over all those coat changes!!!! I want a dark sable male in a couple years.


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you all! Diane, yes her mom is Helga so I guess we are 'related'. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before she settles in and and starts to unwind, so to speak. Masi is BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see how Kahlua changes. I have been looking at the threads on here of the sables that have changed and it amazes me. I've tried explaining this to my family and no one seems to understand. I guess they will see for themselves as she grows. Tonight she rode in her first children's parade and she did so well! Again, I will post more pictures once I get them off my camera.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's adorable! :wub:

I had a dog named Kahlua.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gracierose said:


> Thank you all! Diane, yes her mom is Helga so I guess we are 'related'. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before she settles in and and starts to unwind, so to speak. Masi is BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see how Kahlua changes. I have been looking at the threads on here of the sables that have changed and it amazes me. I've tried explaining this to my family and no one seems to understand. I guess they will see for themselves as she grows. Tonight she rode in her first children's parade and she did so well! Again, I will post more pictures once I get them off my camera.


 
i started a photo album of Shasta's changing coat. nobody believes that i brought home a tan puppy that turned into a totally different colored dog until they look at the pictures. You dont SEE it without the pictures. I know i didnt realize how much she changed just in a couple short weeks until i went back and looked at pictures. And she's only a patterned sable! I cant WAIT to have my dark sable male some day!!!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh she's adorable!! It is definitely fun to look back at pictures and go holy cow, these are of the same puppy?? Especially when you see them every day it can be hard to notice the changes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here's a thread going with all the sable dog changes
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/156749-show-me-your-contrasting-sables.html

Masi is on the 2nd page I believe.

You'll have fun with her, Masi is a 'spitfire', and tho she has her quirks, she has turned out to be one of the best dogs I've ever had

Have fun with her, and please post updated pics so we can watch her grow


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

What a sweet face! I bet that is the one she will use when she gets into mischeif and tries to sweet talk you out of it!


Holly


----------



## asia39 (Jan 24, 2011)

she's beautiful !!! Congratulations !!!


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

*Here's some more pics*

Here are some more. Kahlua was in the Jr. Ski to Sea Parade yesterday with my daughter's school. We were the red part of the rainbow. She was tuckered out before the parade even began. Once we started walking she rode most of the way in my son's stroller.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh, how stinken cute,,now I have puppy fever She looks a little mellower than my Masi girl was,,Masi didn't sleep much during the day, and would not be laying in a carrage like that LOL !!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! TALK ABOUT CUTE! She's a beaut. Love the pic in the pink shirt!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a little beauty!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute little Sable and I love her ears 1/2 way up!


----------

